# Iron-X - My take



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Okay so after much umm'ing and ahh'ing over whether to get Trix or Iron-X, I finally went with my gut (along with plenty of peoples suggestions from DW) and got Iron-X.

I bought an ecopack for £11.90 delivered, as I couldn't justify £13.90 delivered just to have the IX label on the spray bottle, when I already had a spare spray bottle laying around! (Credit Crunch, or just a tight ****?)
It arrived sealed, then sealed in another plastic bag, and the one thing that instantly hit me was the smell of the stuff. *It's RANCID!*
Anyway I decided that 'cause my wheels have never been sealed (as far as I know), it was time to give them some proper TLC, instead of just trying IX out, then rinsing and leaving.

So...one at a time, the wheels came off... I Iron-X'd them, ran about 10 metres away to escape the smell and be sick a little:lol:, stayed there for 3-4 minutes, came back and pressure washed the 'blood' off them. My face was like this at the result... :doublesho! (If there was ever a Karl Pilkington's 'Bullsh*t Man', it's me:thumb:, so I'd say if I was disappointed, but oh my days, this stuff is worth every penny!)

Overall... IX works absolute wonders. My alloys have never looked so clean! But the smell of it does make you heave 
*Anyone umm'ing and ahh'ing about whether to buy it... DON'T! Your time really would be better spent cleaning your wheels with this stuff!:argie:*

Long story short anyway... Then I dried off, polished with Gtechniq P1, and finally sealed with 2 coats of Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine...

See for yourself!


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Good stuff, isn't it!


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

mjn said:


> Good stuff, isn't it!


It really, really is!
Just thought I'd post for others that want results but don't know whether to believe the hype! I'm really happy, can't stop looking at the pics like :doublesho lol


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG look at those reflections with Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine - I take it you are not going to sell me that bottle now









The results are stunning, thanks for putting piccies up. :thumb:

Did Planet Polish manage to give you a free pink applicator with your order?


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Tips said:


> OMG look at those reflections with Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine - I take it you are not going to sell me that bottle now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm VERY happy with PP Wheel Seal & Shine. Glad I listened to you!

They did give me a little piece of sponge applicator, aye. A bit small for my liking, but it was free so I can't complain!

Happy chappy!


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Thay look brilliant!! Thats some serious IX bleeding shot! Nice


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

themk2 said:


> Glad I listened to you!


Wait till you try Gtechniq sealants


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Turtle wax ice does the same cheaper as does Sonax and a few others


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

I don't think it smells that bad at all. The first version was a little unpleasant, but the newer ones doesn't smell too bad, even if I stick my nose in the bottle and take a sniff. How you people survive your own farts, I don't know


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Turtle wax ice does the same cheaper as does Sonax and a few others


They do the same thing, just not as good ;-)


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

They do the same job, ix took nothing off my wheels after turtle wax ice.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

mighty82 said:


> I don't think it smells that bad at all. The first version was a little unpleasant, but the newer ones doesn't smell too bad, even if I stick my nose in the bottle and take a sniff. How you people survive your own farts, I don't know


I really couldn't stomach it. My garage now reeks of the stuff, and it's sealed :\
It even says it's the new formula. Not a fan of the smell one bit.

Worth the heaving for those results though!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Try Wolfs Decon Gel when the IX is finished - its a gel like consistency & can be squirted on and left to dwell/dry on your wheels while you get on with the rest of the car.

Most important is that Decon Gel costs less than a tenner for a litre and smells like minty farts :lol:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Tips said:


> Try Wolfs Decon Gel when the IX is finished - its a gel like consistency & can be squirted on and left to dwell/dry on your wheels while you get on with the rest of the car.
> 
> Most important is that Decon Gel costs less than a tenner for a litre and smells like minty farts :lol:


Haha, minty farts sounds really appealing after IX! :lol:
I'll have a butchers!


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

Tips said:


> Try Wolfs Decon Gel when the IX is finished - its a gel like consistency & can be squirted on and left to dwell/dry on your wheels while you get on with the rest of the car.
> 
> Most important is that Decon Gel costs less than a tenner for a litre and smells like minty farts :lol:


Iron-x is a gel too, just as thick as decon gel, and it can also be left to dry.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

mighty82 said:


> Iron-x is a gel too, just as thick as decon gel, and it can also be left to dry.


I got the IX spray, not the IX Paste. Just ease of application really!


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

I wasn't talking about the paste version


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Bilt Hambler stuff is just as good and is about £14 for a litre.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Erm - 2 dissolver for £20 for DW atm


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Bilt Hambler stuff is just as good and is about £14 for a litre.


very true Steve.Auto wheel impressed me,good stuff:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Concours Car Care said:


> Erm - 2 dissolver for £20 for DW atm


Good deal Lee :thumb:


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

The stuff does honk, I did my wheels a few months ago with the IX and must have got a bit on me as I could smell it throughout my whole detail.
I now never stand in its down wind while spraying.

Does work well which is what really counts - I also think if this is the better smelling version I wonder what the original smelt like??!!


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

themk2 ,
you got the old stuff IronX which didnt have the perfume additives we use now, must be older stock, the popular seller is the ironX sprayer bottle , so these must be old stock.. the latest new bottles which have also new design sticker are much better smell.



bigmc said:


> Turtle wax ice does the same cheaper as does Sonax and a few others


please check their MSDS and compare , they are not same chemical formula as IronX .


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Doesn't need the same formula to do the same job though does it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sonax has been tried alongside Iron-X and did not do as well as Iron-X.... I Think the Turtle ice has been compared also.

As to Smell i concur the Early ones Honked, but just been comparing the Early Iron-X the New one and TR.IX and the TR.IX is a bit citrus but the New Cherry Iron-X is a huge fragrance improvement.

I can actually stand sniffing the open bottle for a good while, then only putting down as tempted to drink it..( Dont However Drink It)... it smelled that good over the Early Versions....


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I have long been a fan of the Sonax wheel cleaner and rate it above pretty much anything else, although I used it yesterday and didn't see too much purple on the wheels (I do use it every few weeks though) and then used IX on my car for the first time. There was some instant bleeding which leads me to believe my trusty Sonax doesn't go deep clean, but not too bad.

Mine was the early version of IX which I didn't actually mind the smell of that much, but on the back of yesterday placed an order for some more straight after I finished.

It is a really good product and deserves its applause on here, nice one Avi :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Dont Forget the Iron-x / TR.IX / Iron-x paste comp...​*
*http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=258973
*
*Been trying to grab a Nice White to Test on but cannot manage the car and me both available at the same time....:lol::wall:*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Just A Reminder of the COMP PRIZE'S​*
*Ok Folks as title...

Show us your Best Bleeding Pictures...

These Being From Using The Following Products...

CarPro...

Iron-X... TR.IX... Iron-X Paste.

Let Yourself go Wild in the Pursuit of the Best Picture of the Product in Action.

Now Some Will Remember Last Years Competion...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=218034

Superb competition that was last Year...:thumb:

Thanks to all that entered.... Please Note You Cannot Submit the pics you Used Last Year....:lol:... Lets try and beat the number of entries this year...

After All it is an even Bigger Prize Fund this Year...

1st... Winner will get REAL MONEY PRIZE= 100 POUNDS !

2nd.. PLACE will receive there choice of Either 4 liters of TRIX or IRON-X.

3rd.. PLACE will win CarPro new coolair T-shirt.

So thats 3 Chances of a Prize..

1st £100 Cash sent by Paypal.

2nd Is Either TR.IX or Iron-X 4lt Container... Your Choice of Product.



















3rd Prize CarPro Coolair T-shirt.










Awesome Prize Fund There...:thumb:

Big Big Thanks to Avi... Mr CarPro Himself.. For Offering a Superb Prize Fund...:thumb:

Now the Nitty Gritty of the Competition Detail's...:wave:

Now This Competition Requires that You Show Any Of The CarPro Products...

Iron-X... TR.IX... or Iron-X Paste in Action....:thumb:

You need to show the CarPro Product packaging in at least One Photo or VIDEO 

This could be the standard retail packaging bottle, the refill pouch or even the 50ml sample bottle.

You Need a Minimum Post Count of 20 to Enter...

Very easy to hit 20 posts so No Newbie Members need to feel left out.

This is Open to All Detailing World Members World Wide....:thumb:

Limit your Photo's to a maximum of 10 and short videos

You are free to change your entry Pictures as often as you wish until the end of the Competition...

However you can only post your pictures in your First Posting... we dont want them scattered over multiple pages please...:thumb:

The Competition Will Run From Today...Monday 2nd of April 2012.... To.... 21.59 GMT U.K... of Monday 14th of May 2012...

Once the deadline has been reached...

6 Pictures will be Chosen...

The 6 Pictures will then be posted for Forum Members to place there vote for which they feel is the best Picture.

The Number of Votes Each Picture Receives... Will Dictate the 3 Prize Order Winners.

Now lets see those Bleeding Pictures of Yours....:lol:*


----------



## carlosamg (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi all

My BMW X6 wheels are fairly clean on the front faces but i simply cant get the brake dust off the insides, even tried a small blob of Wonder Wheels since my APC wasn't shifting it.

It didn't budge at all, not sure if its even been lacquered over perhaps since i have only had it for a month.

Before I buy IX or Wolfs when its back in stock, what do you guys think? Sorry for the poor picture hopefully its enough to left you see the left overs after washing?

Once off i will ensure it doesn't come back of course.

Comments and advice very much needed 

Cheers

Carl


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

carlosamg said:


> Hi all
> 
> My BMW X6 wheels are fairly clean on the front faces but i simply cant get the brake dust off the insides, even tried a small blob of Wonder Wheels since my APC wasn't shifting it.
> 
> ...


Personally, for the cost of IX against the cost of that X6 you're driving :thumb:, I'd definitely give it a whirl ! You'll seriously be astonished by the results. I want my wheels to get dirty now just so I can try it again!

If you do go for it, make sure you come back & post some pics on this thread so we can see how you get on!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wheels look fantastic


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks all  The results are well worth the time I spent on them!


----------



## carlosamg (Jun 20, 2008)

Its an X6 these days, the Range Rover Sport went some time ago. Still the same size so a pain in the ar*e to detail, point taken about the cost of the IX. Wasn't sure it the Wolfs Decon Gel would give the same results?

Im hoping to see the baked on dust just fall off like in your pictures but i just dont think it will if acid based Wonder Wheels couldnt get it off


----------



## Garybmw320d (Mar 22, 2012)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Bilt Hambler stuff is just as good and is about £14 for a litre.


Id second that twice as much for the same price as IX but IMHO I think it performs better as dwells on wheels for longer also good on all body work too..


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

carlosamg said:


> ...Wasn't sure it the Wolfs Decon Gel would give the same results?
> 
> Im hoping to see the baked on dust just fall off like in your pictures but i just dont think it will if acid based Wonder Wheels couldnt get it off


I couldn't comment about the decon gel, as I've never used it buddy, but as for the latter, the brake dust is physically dissolved by IX, where as acid would only attack the surface (I think). I don't _think_ you'd be disappointed


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

I <3 IronX.

But it stinks!


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

burtz said:


> I <3 IronX.
> 
> But it stinks!


+1
:thumb:


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Turtle wax ice does the same cheaper as does Sonax and a few others


Turtle Wax Ice does work but not as effectively as Iron-X. Great on bodywork though!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

My iron x arrived today and I had to try it. 

Apart from a few purple lines from the screws on my registration plate and around the wheel studs, I got nothing.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Kerr said:


> My iron x arrived today and I had to try it.
> 
> Apart from a few purple lines from the screws on my registration plate and around the wheel studs, I got nothing.


You have a nice un-contaminated car if you had no bleeding - proves your regime works.:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I take it nobody has seen a leather works then ????????????????????


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SKY said:


> You have a nice un-contaminated car if you had no bleeding - proves your regime works.:thumb:


Great.

It really stinks though. Proper stink bomb smell.

I was offended and when my neighbours walked past from 10 yards away you want to have seen the repulsion on their faces.

Do wear gloves though guys. It is harsh on skin.


----------



## SAMBA VAN MAN (Sep 16, 2009)

How often can i use iron x? how often do you guys use it?

Every wash? 
Once a month?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

No harm in using it every wash or very often but it might be a waste of product.I think its normaly needed like once every 6 months or once a year sort of time .e.g when you clay your car.


----------

